# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kuvat >  Raitiovaunua korvaavaa bussiliikennettä

## Lauri Räty

Tiistai-iltana 16.8. raitiolinjan 4 väliaikainen päätepysäkki sijaitsi Kauppatorilla. Katajanokalle matkustavien oli vaihdettava raitiovaunua korvaavalle busslinjalle 4X. Poikkeusjärjestely johtui ratatöistä. Tässä muutama kuva poikkeusliikenteestä:

----------


## SD202

Kah, kuinka yllättävää. Vm. 2000 M-B O405N2 korvaamassa raitiovaunuliikennettä...

Tuosta kahden vaunun "ruuhkasta" Kauppatorin silmukassa päätellen ilmeisesti linjalla 4 oli liikenteessä olevien raitiovaunuvuorojen määrä poikkeusliikenteen aikana sama kuin normaalissakin liikenteessä.

----------


## Resiina

Tässä jotain vuodelta 2000 http://kotisivu.mtv3.fi/jyrki.langma...usta.04.7x.jpg

----------


## Koala

Tämän räppäsin 2004 kesällä: http://vaunut.org/kuvasivu/7839

----------


## vko

> http://vaunut.org/kuvasivu/7839


Onpas tutun näköinen kuljettaja.  :Very Happy:  Tuolla Paciuksenkadun hiekkaosuudella sai ihan mukavan pölypilven nostatettua, mäen päältä oli hyvä katsella kuinka koko tie takana oli pilven peittämä.  :Smile:

----------

